# 12/3/2016 - Bad weather - Big flounder



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/3/2016*
I had the Skip M. group of 2 onboard tonight (one person not in photos). Conditions were ugly, with North wind at 15-20mph, temps in the mid 50's, extreme high tides, and rain showers throughout the trip. We found plenty of flounder early holding shallow over grass and sand bottom in areas with fast moving current. We hunted for only the biggest fish, passing on at least 20 other flounder in the 15-21" range. We ended with our 4 flounder limit plus 1 big black drum by 8pm, just as stronger thunderstorms with lots of lightning were approaching from the west. The biggest flounder tonight was 26" and weighed 7 pounds, the drum was 29" long.

December dates are filling fast, please see the updated list below. * Late trips are also available upon request*, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked, just call and ask...

*Upcoming open dates:*
*December 4, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 21, 23, 28-31. 
*
Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

